# SRAM Red ETAP.



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Just had SRAM RED ETAP installed. I cannot believe how amazing this system is. If you are considering it and do not mind the cost pull the trigger.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Waiting for Hydro...


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

How is compared to Di2 or EPS?


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

My buddy has DI2. It's very good as well. I just preferred the totally wireless system.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

greg12666 said:


> My buddy has DI2. It's very good as well. I just preferred the totally wireless system.


As long as you don't need blips or using the TT system were some wires are required


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

spdntrxi said:


> As long as you don't need blips or using the TT system were some wires are required


Don't those wires just run from the blip or TT controls to the main shifters? Don't need wires from the handlebars to the derailleurs either way.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I really don't get why eliminating a few grams worth of wires wires is a such a big deal to some. 
I suppose if you take apart and rebuild your bike after every ride it would be nice but otherwise who cares? Wires, no wires, not really something I'd care about. Not that no wires is bad but I don't really see how it's better than sliced bread.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

. Deleted


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I really don't get why eliminating a few grams worth of wires wires is a such a big deal to some.
> I suppose if you take apart and rebuild your bike after every ride it would be nice but otherwise who cares? Wires, no wires, not really something I'd care about. Not that no wires is bad but I don't really see how it's better than sliced bread.


Cool story bro


----------



## faroodi (Dec 25, 2012)

greg12666 said:


> Just had SRAM RED ETAP installed. I cannot believe how amazing this system is. If you are considering it and do not mind the cost pull the trigger.


Awesome. Can't wait for mine to be installed.


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I really don't get why eliminating a few grams worth of wires wires is a such a big deal to some.
> I suppose if you take apart and rebuild your bike after every ride it would be nice but otherwise who cares? Wires, no wires, not really something I'd care about. Not that no wires is bad but I don't really see how it's better than sliced bread.


 Do you use a wired or wireless bike computer?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I really don't get why eliminating a few grams worth of wires wires is a such a big deal to some.
> I suppose if you take apart and rebuild your bike after every ride it would be nice but otherwise who cares? Wires, no wires, not really something I'd care about. Not that no wires is bad but I don't really see how it's better than sliced bread.


Try retrofitting a bike designed to be mechanical to wired Di2. The task is either impossible with many recent framesets....or the result is a mess of ugly zipties at best.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

5DII said:


> Do you use a wired or wireless bike computer?


Since there have been several..."people"... parroting this puerile phrase recently, I was wondering where you heard it from? It strikes me as something corporate came up with, I'm just curious if I'm right on that.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Camilo said:


> Don't those wires just run from the blip or TT controls to the main shifters? Don't need wires from the handlebars to the derailleurs either way.


wires are wires... greg seems to think eTap is "totally wireless"... just pointing out the realities for those that don't know. Friend of mine is getting eTap for his venge vias.. I can't certainly see the advantage for that bike. I'll try it out then, but I like my Di2 and likely would not switch since I am heavily invested with 3 bikes running DA and 1 bike running Ultegra .. all electronic.


----------



## sasquatch16 (Feb 7, 2013)

Marc said:


> Try retrofitting a bike designed to be mechanical to wired Di2. The task is either impossible with many recent framesets....or the result is a mess of ugly zipties at best.


The Etap seems like a great option for my Seven frame. Definitely considering for next group. Putting Di2 on this frame would be messy. Great way to get electronic shiftig on an existing frame.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah. I always thought Di2; BFD, borrrring. Wireless electronic at least is starting to catch up with current technology. We've been using wireless phones, cyclometers, bluetooth headsets, wifi, etc., for a long time now.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

For me, the coolest part about tap isn't the fact that its wireless, but rather the many in which in the levers control shifting... right side down the cassettes, left side up the cassette, both shift the front ring.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Greg,
Keep us informed as time goes on. It's an interesting concept and, if it has had good R&D, it will likely be good news for retrofits and for frame builders.

Battery life and dependability will be among the questions that early adopters like you can answer. 

Try to ignore Luddite congregation rants (RBR is their house of worship).


greg12666 said:


> My buddy has DI2. It's very good as well. I just preferred the totally wireless system.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

5DII said:


> Do you use a wired or wireless bike computer?


Okay, so I say wireless, then you think you got me in a contradiction, then I explain where I said I don't see how wireless is better than sliced bread and I'm not claiming my wireless computer is better than sliced bread or great compared to wired.....blah blah. Is that how this works?

Like I said, I don't see what the big deal is. Using something else wireless, where I also don't see what the big deal is, doesn't really have anything to do with the price of tea.


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

eTap has simply been a joy to use. Everything about it has been well thought out. The best thing about it is the shift paddle feels mechanical.


----------



## karungguni (Mar 8, 2012)

Getting a warranty replacement Sworks Tarmac. Thinking about it as well. Anybody else have opinions on go/no go. Running Sworks cranks and Praxis chain rings.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Is Etap back and/or forwards compatible to 10 or 12 speed? Seems like this should be doable, and would be a nice marketing advantage.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just installed a mini group for my road bike from Red 10 mechanical and very impressed with ease of installation and performance. I could go on and on but this is all completely subjective and honestly biased towards what the rider has on his/her bike. I had a very unique opportunity to test out Ultegra Di2 and eTap side by side on day. From my old Red 10 mech v. Di2, v. eTap I thought eTap felt the best and performed the best. Super hard to explain and those who feel the need to debate just ride it and make your choice. No bad choices imho and it really comes down to your comfort level in disposable income. 

I would recommend eTap to anyone all day long though. Crisp, clean, quick and intuitive. I run it with rotor q's and it's been flawless. I only write this if someone has reservations using rotor q's...


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

TricrossRich said:


> For me, the coolest part about tap isn't the fact that its wireless, but rather the many in which in the levers control shifting... right side down the cassettes, left side up the cassette, both shift the front ring.


When I shift chainrings I simultaneously do a single, double, triple, or quad shift in the rear. I _never_ shift the front without simultaneously shifting the rear. This is impossible with Etap and is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DrSmile said:


> Is Etap back and/or forwards compatible to 10 or 12 speed? Seems like this should be doable, and would be a nice marketing advantage.


It is something that we probably won't know until 12speed comes to road.

It does need said that Di2 on the firmware side has been a colossal screwup from the beginning. Bad software tools that aren't maintained or updated (AFAIK etube is only officially compatible with RTM Windows 7 SP0, as it need a .NET framework that is nearly 10 years old)... Firmware updates that can permanently break your setup... Shimano randomly deciding to break frankenbike setups of multi-gen hardware....


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Latest version of software is win 10 compatible. Been out for months. I've never had an issue with the updates.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Marc said:


> It is something that we probably won't know until 12speed comes to road.
> 
> It does need said that Di2 on the firmware side has been a colossal screwup from the beginning. Bad software tools that aren't maintained or updated (AFAIK etube is only officially compatible with RTM Windows 7 SP0, as it need a .NET framework that is nearly 10 years old)... Firmware updates that can permanently break your setup... Shimano randomly deciding to break frankenbike setups of multi-gen hardware....


Not that I'm arguing Shimano's updates haven't been problematic at times, but if you have a frankenbike setup that works, why update the software? Just don't update it and let it keep working for you.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

So I'm kind of surprised no one who's used it has said anything about getting used to the different shifting logic. I know it's not rocket science but muscle memory can be pretty powerful. So you guys took right to it?


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

Lelandjt said:


> When I shift chainrings I simultaneously do a single, double, triple, or quad shift in the rear. I _never_ shift the front without simultaneously shifting the rear. This is impossible with Etap and is a deal breaker for me.


Oh yeah.
I have Di2 set to "shift three cogs" on a half-second "long press". 
Approaching a climb, both bottom paddles for a long press does 50-->34 and three smaller cogs.
At the top, both top paddles for a long press does 34-->50 and three larger cogs.

On rolling fast rides, I think I lose track of which ring I'm in at least once a ride. I hit the top paddle, but I'm already in the big ring, so nothing happens. On Etap, it would go to the small ring.



Jay Strongbow said:


> So I'm kind of surprised no one who's used it has said anything about getting used to the different shifting logic. I know it's not rocket science but muscle memory can be pretty powerful. So you guys took right to it?


My road bike is Di2, my gravel bike is Campagnolo Athena, with the thumb shifter to go smaller cogs, and one lever to go larger cogs--which corresponds to the bottom Di2 paddle that does smaller cogs.

If I'm distracted, I occasionally wave my thumb in the air next to the Di2 hoods, for a phantom thumb button, but in general, I switch "modes" right away if I ride the other bike. It's less of a problem than I was expecting.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Jay Strongbow said:


> So I'm kind of surprised no one who's used it has said anything about getting used to the different shifting logic. I know it's not rocket science but muscle memory can be pretty powerful. So you guys took right to it?


From the first time I worked on it/rode it early last year I've not had a single issue w/ getting used to it. Obviously it won't be the same for everyone, but it doesn't slow me down at all.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> So I'm kind of surprised no one who's used it has said anything about getting used to the different shifting logic. I know it's not rocket science but muscle memory can be pretty powerful. So you guys took right to it?


Yes. I wrote up there ^^^ it was very intuitive. I didn't want to write too much about it because I believe all this internet chat is worthless unless you give it a try. Same for any component. But, since you asked, my first ride was a punchy climb with a group of racer types at night. I had a blast and the shifting was absolutely flawless on it's part and I didn't mess up one time. I get where you are coming from though. When I went from Shimano to SRAM some years ago it took a few rides. However, I took to eTap no problem...


----------



## ceugene (Jun 20, 2015)

Lelandjt said:


> When I shift chainrings I simultaneously do a single, double, triple, or quad shift in the rear. I _never_ shift the front without simultaneously shifting the rear. This is impossible with Etap and is a deal breaker for me.


Press both paddles in to perform a front shift and immediately release one side to perform rear shifts. It works fast enough not to be a problem. You can also do it the other way around by pressing in the second paddle after performing a rear shift.

-- 

As far as acclimating to the new shifting style, I took to it instantly just like everyone else. It's hard for me to imagine going back. I'm coming from Shimano mechanical. Never really spent any time with SRAM DoubleTap or Campy ErgoPower.

--

woodys737, are you running compact Q-Rings or standard? Did you have to use a shim to offset and rotate the front derailleur back?


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ceugene said:


> woodys737, are you running compact Q-Rings or standard? Did you have to use a shim to offset and rotate the front derailleur back?


Standard. No shim. Easy but to be honest my teammate is a mechanic and he pretty much set it up for me in a few minutes. It took a few runs around the block to get the shifting indexed perfectly...


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

ceugene said:


> eTap has simply been a joy to use. Everything about it has been well thought out. *The best thing about it is the shift paddle feels mechanical.*


Yes and I should add much less throw than red mechanical. Just a tap. I was worried about sprinting being used to the red shift paddles that can be pulled back from the brake lever when in the drops. But etap requires so much less throw that's not necessary. With that said I'd like to add some blips for sprinting...


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

After a week and over 150 miles. It's great. I thought I would have an issue with the shifting coming from Shimano but the brain has already forgotten the shimano shifting !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to stick to my wheels with 10speed free-wheel body.
Is it possible to operate Sram eTap with an 11speed cassette minus one sprocket?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Andreas_Illesch said:


> I want to stick to my wheels with 10speed free-wheel body.
> Is it possible to operate Sram eTap with an 11speed cassette minus one sprocket?


Why on earth would you invest the $$$ to buy eTap and not get a rear wheel that it will work properly with? :skep:


----------



## Andreas_Illesch (Jul 9, 2002)

That was the question, wasn't it?
Will it work properly?


----------



## beanpole (Dec 8, 2016)

I have an issue with my Shimano FC-9000 50/34 crank and the eTAP front derailleur.
The crank arm rubs on the derailleur at the adjustment screws:









With an Ultegra FC-6600 crank set there is sufficient clearance, I guess because the derailleur sits higher due to the bigger chain rings.









Is there anything I can do to get the FC-9000 compact crank working with that derailleur?


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

beanpole said:


> I have an issue with my Shimano FC-9000 50/34 crank and the eTAP front derailleur.
> The crank arm rubs on the derailleur at the adjustment screws:
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a BSA bottom bracket? If so, remove the drive side BB cup and put a thin spacer (just thick enough to create the clearance you need) between the cup and frame. Cassette spacers will do.


----------



## beanpole (Dec 8, 2016)

Lelandjt said:


> Is it a BSA bottom bracket? If so, remove the drive side BB cup and put a thin spacer (just thick enough to create the clearance you need) between the cup and frame. Cassette spacers will do.


Thanks, that nearly did the job, now it's down to the adjustment screws, I will shorten them.


----------



## dorin (Aug 11, 2016)

Hi there, thanks for the note on my thread, what frame are you using?

Best,
Dorin


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had SRAM eTap on my lugged steel bike since March, I have a Campagnolo 29-12 cassette, works very well , no real issues, I change gear far more frequently than I used to, it is so easy. My 50/34 SRAM Red Quarq crank arm also rubbed on the adjustment screw, perhaps because I am using a KMC chain


----------



## beanpole (Dec 8, 2016)

dorin said:


> Hi there, thanks for the note on my thread, what frame are you using?
> 
> Best,
> Dorin


It is a Quantec Race SL, with a 35mm seat tube diameter. I'm also using a clamp.
It might work better with a slimmer seat tube, but see Eyorerox' posting.
I finally decided against the FC-9000 crank-set with spacer and mounted an FC-6650 SL crank-set without the spacer..
I didn't cut the lower adjustment screw, I removed it completely.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

For anyone on the fence about etap, I have had mine for about a month now, and seriously love it more and more with each ride. I am coming from Red mechanical, which can sometimes be easy to mis-shift if you are not paying attention. Etap moves to the exact orientation with your cassette cogs, every single time. No exceptions. The mechanical type feedback and clicking noise provided by the paddles is very nice. Feels like you are actually actuating something, unlike Di2 which feels dead, and the buttons can be hard to find at times. There is a bit of weight penalty, but the functionality is truly satisfying. Can't say that about too many bike components. I look forward to every time I'm going to shift.

View attachment 317406


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

ghettocop said:


> For anyone on the fence about etap, I have had mine for about a month now, and seriously love it more and more with each ride. I am coming from Red mechanical, which can sometimes be easy to mis-shift if you are not paying attention. Etap moves to the exact orientation with your cassette cogs, every single time. No exceptions. The mechanical type feedback and clicking noise provided by the paddles is very nice. Feels like you are actually actuating something, unlike Di2 which feels dead, and the buttons can be hard to find at times. There is a bit of weight penalty, but the functionality is truly satisfying. Can't say that about too many bike components. I look forward to every time I'm going to shift.
> 
> View attachment 317406
> View attachment 317407


It is awesome good, isn't it? 

Nice water bottle, btw. :thumbs: Have I mentioned how much I'm looking forward to a week in WI next month? Hope it's not too cold!


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol. That is coming up for you.... There is going to be so much ice and snow. Yikes!


----------



## Aeolite (Dec 17, 2016)

I was about to pull the trigger on the SRAM Etap but decided to go with Dura Ace 9100 with plans to upgrade to Di2 in January. My biggest gripe about Shimano's Di2 is the tacky implementation of the junction box and cables hanging below the stem. With DA 9150 the new junction box now fits neatly inside the tip of your handlebar and the cables can be routed to an integrated handlebar.


----------



## AlphaDogCycling (Sep 18, 2011)

Aeolite said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the SRAM Etap but decided to go with Dura Ace 9100 with plans to upgrade to Di2 in January. My biggest gripe about Shimano's Di2 is the tacky implementation of the junction box and cables hanging below the stem. With DA 9150 the new junction box now fits neatly inside the tip of your handlebar and the cables can be routed to an integrated handlebar.


What drove Di2 over eTap? I'm debating the same thing, so interested in why other people chose one over the other.


Twitter: @alphadogcycling
Instagram: @alphadogcycling


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

greg12666 said:


> Just had SRAM RED ETAP installed. I cannot believe how amazing this system is. If you are considering it and do not mind the cost pull the trigger.


I love it well. What brakes are you using?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## creakyCrank (Jan 31, 2017)

Late to the party but perhaps this can help someone.

Lennard Zinn addressed a very similar question. 

Quick answer: It's possible with a 10 speed cassette and something called a Jtek adapter. 

Technical FAQ: Make 11-speed shifters work with 10-speed | VeloNews.com

Also, just in case you have a set of Zipps from the last 5 or so years there is a recall on the hubs, and Zipp is replacing them free of charge. Might be a way to get the 11 speed hub for nothing.

Support | Recall Information | Zipp - Speed Weaponry



Andreas_Illesch said:


> That was the question, wasn't it?
> Will it work properly?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

creakyCrank said:


> Late to the party but perhaps this can help someone.
> 
> Lennard Zinn addressed a very similar question.
> 
> ...


Recall is for front hub...



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## creakyCrank (Jan 31, 2017)

Doh! You're right.



goodboyr said:


> Recall is for front hub...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## temoore (Mar 9, 2004)

Just received my etap wifli. Looking forward to installing when I get some time. Have some climbs planned for summer and am getting older. Wen't with etap for several reasons, good reviews, like the way you shift, but even more importantly for me, I have S&S Couplers and not dealing with wires / custom plugs when breaking bike down / reassembling will be a winner.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone successfully using eTap with the Praxis Zayante crankset?


Thanks!


----------

